# x86_64 , linux-2.6.20-xen-r4 , Xen  fail building

## zavaxxx

I am following this xen guide:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xen_and_Gentoo

When I arrive at the point where i have to build the  Domain U Kernel Configuration, i deselect 

[ ] Privileged Guest (domain 0)

< > Backend driver support

but i get:

arch/x86_64/kernel/built-in.o: In function `intel_bugs':

early-quirks.c :Sad: .text+0xcfa4): undefined reference to `quirk_intel_irqbalance'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

How/what can I do? 

I'd like also to know if I have to use the gentoo xen sources or if i can use the latest vanilla kernel and then apply "the" xen patch. 

Does a xen patch exist?

Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english

----------

## bushvin

I had the exact same problem.

I solved it by removing SMP from my Guest kernel...

Check out this thread.

----------

## feiticeir0

Thxxxxx   :Very Happy: 

I had the same problem and it work !!!

Cheers

----------

## zavaxxx

yes thanks for the the tip, it works, but now i am in trouble again; I am following the guide linked in the first post, I am in

pwd

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6

and when I have to type the following command:

make world

I get the following error:

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86_64/Kconfig

***

*** You have not yet configured your kernel!

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make: *** No rule to make target `world'.  Stop.

if I go in:

pwd

/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6/_dom0

I get:

make -C /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6 O=/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-xen-r6/_dom0 world

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `world'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [world] Error 2

make: *** [world] Error 2

What's wrong?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> make world 

 

Why are you trying to make world?

You need just make

[EDIT]Oh. I now see that on the page. I did not do that for my xen setup. Just makeU [/EDIT]

Do you have a .config file in _dom0?

----------

## zavaxxx

hi, thanks for replying.

Yes I have the .config both in _dom0 and _domU

Can you explain how I can continue from the point where i am arrived?

or can you write how you reached your final result (xen working  :Smile:  )

thanks in advance.

----------

## drescherjm

Here is what I did (today in fact).

First add the following lines your ~/.bash_profile:

```
alias make0="mkdir -p _dom0 && make O=_dom0"

alias makeU="mkdir -p _domU && make O=_domU"

```

Then I logged in again. 

Then I did the following:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make0 && make0 modules_install

cp _dom0/vmlinuz /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20.r6-xen-dom0
```

This builds the dom0 kernel and installs it into boot.

Then I did:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

makeU

cp _domU/vmlinuz /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20.r6-xen-domU
```

This builds the domU kernel and installs it into boot.

Then I edited my grub.conf file to use the xen dom0 kernel. And then created my domU config file for the guest in the /etc/xen folder.

----------

## PatomaS

Hi

I also had the same problem and unchecking the SMP worked.

Now i have a question. Assuming that there is only one guest system working, does it has the ability to use mode than one cpu?

Since we disconnected the SMP, the answer should be no, but i'm not really sure.

If in deed the answer is no, this fix for the problem is kind of wrong or thre is some kind of bug related. Right?

Bye.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Now i have a question. Assuming that there is only one guest system working, does it has the ability to use mode than one cpu? 

 

Not if you turned off SMP.

There is a solution here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-579446-highlight-.html

that works and does not turn off smp.

----------

## PatomaS

Hi

Well, thanks for the link. 

For the next few days i have the xen idea stoped since I'm falling behind schedule in my work, but I will try again as soon as possible.

 :Smile: 

Bye

----------

